# O'Death - my favorite band



## gonzo (Jul 23, 2014)

Their style is like no other band and they are always pleasing and inspiring to listen to. Konztroll from the Swedish Embassy of Gothic Country says, "They can be labeled “gothic country”, “gothic americana”, “alt-punk-country-revival”, “appalachian hard-core” (or “hard-core appalachian”), “appalachian dirge”, “appalachian rust-punk”, “insurgent bluegrass”, “gothic folk”, “folk-punk” and “bluegrass-mountain music” etc. O’Death combines elements of folk, bluegrass, punk, gypsy music, metal and americana music. However, they are more of a punk band that plays folk music, than a folk band that plays punk music"

One of their softer songs they did for the Faits Divers Show. Note the plastic chair used as a bass drum and cardboard box for a snare. love it


----------



## JaneDoe (Jul 23, 2014)

These guys toured with world inferno, it was great.


----------



## LivingFree (Oct 29, 2014)

He sounds like Neil Young.Good stuff


----------

